# Class A LTC Friendly Towns



## Channy1984

Hey... I'm looking at cities and towns to move in which dont give too much of a hassle w. gun permits. if you can, give me some feedback on the following towns by rating them 1 to 3. I'm trying to find a city or town that's close to boston but not too far away to move into.

1 you can get a class A (all lawful purposes) with no problem,
2. you can get a class A but with restrictions
3. you'll be lucky if you can get a FID Restricted for pepper spray



Winchester
Watertown
Waltham
Malden
Everett
Newton
Somerville
Reading
Woburn
Stoneham
Arlington
Lexington
Quincy


----------



## LenS

Contact GOAL at 508-393-5333 and ask them. You should also join the organization, tell them that Len sent you. They keep track of this stuff and it changes with the political winds (chiefs largely do the bidding of the selectmen that appoint them) and changes in administration!


----------



## mikehammer

Dedham - No problem getting mine.


----------



## LenS

Another thought is to look at www.packing.org as some info on towns is published there.


----------



## mpd61

I must strongly endorse Lens advice;

Contact GOAL and Join, and if not already, do so with NRA too!


----------



## LenS

Mpd,

I see that you've lost your Dolphins! Sad . . . see what Gil needs to do (if anything ) to put you back in the bubble. :baby21:

BTW, please PM/Email me . . . what boats were you on, when? I worked at GD/EB as a nuclear engineer back in the early '70s. Nothing makes me sadder (and I think a serious risk to national security) than to see New London scheduled for closure!

Sorry, hijacking over . . . back to the topic in question. . .

Quincy is weird right now. Chief arbitrarily decided that NOBODY should get LTC-A/ALP or should carry concealed and started down-grading damn near everyone. GOAL put serious heat on him with City Council and rumor (to me) is that some are now getting LTC-A/ALP unrestricted, but others tell me that they got restricted. There is a big rally with GOAL/NRA/etc. scheduled across the street from the Quicny PD on 9/17 IIRC. GOAL will have info, probably on website www.goal.org


----------



## John J

No problems here is Wakefield getting a class A.


----------



## mikey742

No problem in Stoneham either. What you need is a safety course NRA approved and two letters of reference. Then you meet with the Lt. in a class room and he goes over some of the laws of self defense and such but the thing is that they unusual only issue class A for all lawful purposes. They use to have you shoot but do to the cost they have stopped. I you go in to the station they give you the application and a list of the stuff you need. It seems like a lot of stuff but if you have you duck in a row and no criminal history you’re good to go.


----------



## MVS

It is my understanding that you now need 3 letters of recommendation to go with the LTC application. I can't relate to the application process for an LTC because I got mine after I already had LE firearms training so I got it in about week.


----------



## FghtNIrsh17

I just applied for mine 2 weeks ago. I only needed 2 letters


----------



## LenS

RPD931 said:


> It is my understanding that you now need 3 letters of recommendation to go with the LTC application. I can't relate to the application process for an LTC because I got mine after I already had LE firearms training so I got it in about week.


This is not a "legal requirement", just the list of names/contact info. However, different chiefs require all sorts of different things IN ADDITION to the legally required info on the LTC application.


----------



## stm4710

Would a letter from your department speed things up?


----------



## LenS

stm4710 said:


> Would a letter from your department speed things up?


That will depend on the chief he's applying to. That's the problem with having essentially 351 different sets of "rules" on what is OK and what isn't (above and beyond what the law requires).

I have been told by a trusted LE source that one very high ranking LE official, when he was chief of a local town, attempted to give a restricted LTC to a FT PO who worked for one of our major cities . . . just because he didn't believe in giving unrestricted LTCs. This was upon a renewal of an unrestricted LTC and the chief wanted to restrict the PO to CCW on duty only-which he didn't need a LTC for anyway. [This had nothing to do with the PO's personal history.]


----------



## Enforcer174

Anyone know how the town of Melrose is for LTC A license? I have a Class A restricted from Boston right now and is due to expire in 5 months. Also, do you think that when I reapply I could get it issued for All Lawful Purposes and have that restriction removed?


----------

